# Hurty Needs to quit Smoking



## hurtyhair4u (Apr 26, 2002)

Ok here goes . I smoke about a pack of cigarettes a day . I do keep a steady workout and cardio program going ( Shocks most ppl that i smoke and can kill them on cardio ) . 
This is something I've attempted many times before and some of the times more succesful than others but the bottom line is that i've always come back to the little killerz ! 

I'm going to try and keep a log of my progress and hopefully get some encouragement and support from everyone on the board .


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Apr 26, 2002)

Day one 4/26/02

Today just has not been the day for me to quit . I've got a lot of stress flying around me at the moment . 
I'm running short on time to find a new place to live . My car just had some minor but costly problems . And i found out the gas at home got shut off today ( great there goes another couple hundred bucks ) 

I started the day with thoughts of putting the little bastards down for good . Then proceded to light up and contimplate this . Damn , that shoots down the plan for today . 
I was also planning on cutting back on my breaks . I usually have 2 smokes on each break . Well my addicted ass still huffed down 2 on my regular breaks . 

So all in all my first day quitting didn't go forward at all . Gotta get these things out of my head and hands . 
Tomorrow i will try and only down a half a pack . It seems i want to smoke less when i'm at home as opposed to being at work . 

I'll also try substituting lolli pops for smokes when i can stand to do so . This has worked in the past . 

Wish me luck


----------



## kuso (Apr 26, 2002)

For me to quit, it was easy...I was shocked into doing it but a mistake from a doctor.............BUT, for my old man and other friends that have managed to stop....none of them have been successful by reducing the amount..all went cold turkey so to speak.

I`d be interested in what others think about this.

Anyway, kudos for starting this thread, and I`m sure you`ll be off them by the time this thread runs it`s course  

Good luck.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Kuso for the encouraging words . Cold turkey is definetly the way to go . I've quit before ( once for 3 yrs ) and been a total moron and picked up the habit again . Cold turkey was hoe i did it before . 
Well let's see here over the weekend (4/27 & 4/28 ) not much changed in the way of my smoking habits . I still finished 2 packs over the course of the weekend . 
This brings me to today 4/29 . I've officially let my pack run out today with no replacment pack avalible to me . 
I've smoked 3 cigarettes today but the rest of the day i hope to be smoke free .


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

When I was a little kid I'd grab a newly opened pack of my parents cigs take all the cigs out and put loads in. Pissed'em off good but didn't help them quit.

Good luck quitting. My dad died last year from lung cancer that was 100% from smoking.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Apr 29, 2002)

OMG Fade I'm totally sorry to hear that . It's more ammunition to help me quit . If i die from something you better believe it will be something i enjoy and not something i'm addicted to . Forget going out like that ! 
I once did the cigerette load thing to my sister . I thought it was the funniest thing ever and she wanted to kill me ! She claims to have swallowed one upon explosion   It still cracks me up to this day . 
 If everything goes correctly i shouldn't have to worry about that joke being played on me .


----------



## Fade (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hurtyhair4u *_
> OMG Fade I'm totally sorry to hear that . It's more ammunition to help me quit .


Thanks and good luck.


----------



## CLPgold (Apr 29, 2002)

I will admit I have smoked, very heavily, on and off for the past 16 years.  Yes, even though I've been a personal trainer and group fitness instructor for the last 8 1/2yrs.  And worked out fairly consistently over the last 12.  I just quit again 1 1/2yrs ago.  I was smoking a pack a day up until I was 7 1/2months preggo.  I hadn't planned on starting again cuz I'd already quit for 4 years prior to that (again), but I ended up in an extremely bad and stressful situation.  But my wittle guy was born perfectly healthy, overdue (10 days late) and far from wittle ( 9lb4oz).

I hope to never smoke again, but never say never when it comes to that I've learned.  OH    Actually about a 3weeks ago I shared 1/2 a smoke with my training partner whilst drunk and out cruising the bars!!! It was the first time since I quit 1 1/2yrs ago.   I didn't like it though.  I was just testing....

Had to come clean folks.  I am an ex smoker and well I still crave the darn things!  On very rare occasions.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Apr 30, 2002)

I knew there were more like me out there . 

I really do enjoy smoking or that's my bodies way of justifying the addiction . 

Well today being 4/30 i've cut back to only having 5 cigarettes all day so far ( for those who don't know that's a low # for me ) 

I'll be moving this weekend and i don't know if this will boost my craving or lower it . I'm hoping to lower it . 

The new place i'm moving into , I've designated it a non smoking household , so smoking will only be allowed outdoors . That should help me in the long run on beating this thing . 

CLP thanks for the honesty , your story will help me knowing i'm not the only one struggling with this while carrying on with the fitness thing .


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi! I don't smoke, never have. But I commend you for putting your thoughts to paper and documenting your road to success. 

I have a friend in Chicago, I've visited her a few times. Nice city. Too cold.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (May 1, 2002)

Thank you Miss Ledix , Non pornal Queen . I can't believe you've stopped and visited my thread . 

Well first off I want to thank you for the encouragement and comend you for never picking the damn things up . 

Next i would like to defend my fair city . It is a damn cold place but summers around here are beutiful . 

Next time come in the summer and enjoy .


----------



## RoCk79 (May 1, 2002)

Sweet, but hows the not smoking going?  Come on bro, you can do it, nothing too it!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

Well, I commend you for referring to me as the Non Pornal Queen. At least you are smart! 

How many cigs have you had today? None???  

It's been at least five or six years since I went there to visit her. She was a little punk, lived right by Wrigley Field. 

I'm not sure where she lives now, but I know she was pissed when MTV came there to film The Real World.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (May 1, 2002)

Today has gotten better on the non smoking front . I've trimmed myself down to 3 smokes today   . That # is sure to rise by the end of the day but so far so good . I lasted till lunch w/o breaking down . I've got to rid myself of the urge to take a break and go smoke . I need some replacement to take the place of the smoke . Big Move this weekend , i'm hoping my new enviroment will be condusive to ending this love hate dance with nicotine . 

Miss Ledix ....... Wrigleyville is a pretty cool place to hang out and not a bad place for the ladies to live . Huge gay community there ( They call it Boys Town ) So ladies really don't have to worry about being hasseled by the guys there , just the  Lesbians .
I thought it was pretty cool , the Real world being shot here . It's cool to see how many places you recognize from the show . I've been at clubs when that crew has shown up and gotten quite pissed at then at that point and so did everyone else in the place .


----------



## nikegurl (May 1, 2002)

use your move to your advantage!  that did it for me.  seriously.  when i moved i vowed no smoking ever in the new place (stinks up the clean clothes in your closet, the blinds, stains the paint etc etc)

the change will make it easier.  i cut down gradually.  first i never wanted people to see me smoke outside at work.  not sure why.  probably b/c my boss and immediate coworkers don't smoke.  guess i was ashamed!  (i always knew it was nasty!)

but i used to make up for it driving to and from work.  my commute was over an hour each way so that was a lot of cigarettes.  (2-3 each way).  then i joined this van pool thing and no smoking allowed.  easier to stop on the drive when the option doesn't exist.

so that left smoking at home.  moving stopped that.  so i was smoking outside on the balcony.  that was when i was ready to quit.  half the time it would be too cold or too hot or too late etc to bother going out there.  

it's only been 6 months for me but it isn't so hard now.  really. 

you can do this!  keep going.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (May 1, 2002)

Nikegurl , 6 months .... congrats    I hope that'll be my story really soon . 
I'm hoping this move will be , like yours , conducive to the end of me being a smoker . I'll be moving in with a friend who totally hates smoke , this should definetly help me out as well . 

Here's to another day with less and less smoke in my life


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

When's the big day.  You HAVE to set a date when you're going to put them down FOR GOOD!!!  If you keep dragging it out you'll never quite.  Pick a date and stick with it.   We're all behind you.  You have no idea how good it'll feel when you start smelling things you haven't smelled in years and FOOD.  Oh my God, your food is going to taste SOOOOOO much better.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (May 10, 2002)

Ok , here it is   Last night , after a few drinks , i began to really continplate what i had been doing to myself with this smoking thing . I've been putting off the whole quitting thing , thinking my intrest in smoking would just fade away but i found it wasn't and i got pretty bad there over the weekend ( smoking like a fiend ) . 

Well anyway , last night i did it !! I took a nearly full pack and totally crushed it and threw it away    Just before that i was thinking " I'll quit after i finish this pack " but then i thought how many times have i lied to myself like this . Thats when i just decided to throw them out and rid myself of those damn things 


Today has so far gone ok . I'm getting cravings here and there but i'm doing my best to ignore these urges . I'v supplimented cigerettes with these Starburst lollipops ( pretty damn good BTW ) and that seems to calm me down a bit . 
The true test will be tonight and this weekend !! If i can make it past this weekend w/o breaking I'll be home free . I CAN DO THIS !!! YES I CAN    

Support please !!


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2002)

Great to hear bud. Keep it up!!!

I think if you REALLY want to quit, then you`ve already made a huge first step by stopping completely


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

Nicotine cravings last anywhere from 30-60 seconds.  You're stronger than that, right?  When a craving hits you need to do something to get your mind off of it and also to get some oxygen into your lungs.  I don't know what your work situation is like but if you're able to you should get up and take a quick walk somewhere.  Anything to break your current routine.  It's not just the chemical dependency you're trying to break, it's the pattern of behaviour you're trying to change.  Change your routine as much as possible and the Nicotine cravings will be MUCH easier to kick.  Your addiction to Nicotine will be gone in 7-10 days after that it's all psychological, changing behavior.   Try focusing on the positive changes you will see VERY soon.  The first thing I noticed was all the new smells.  Once your sense of smell wakes up again food will also taste MUCH better.  (That's where you need to be careful, it's a great time to be on a bulking program.  )   Good luck man, were're all behind you.......................as a matter of fact, I think CLP and Kuso are staring at your ass.


----------

